

I love Shpaml (HTML abstraction language) - cool-RR
http://blog.ram.rachum.com/post/76030893890/i-love-shpaml-html-abstraction-language

======
jopython
CoffeeKup is somewhat similar, but for coffeescript.

------
jbeja
Only for python?

